# Battle of the Bands.



## thebottombasics (Nov 3, 2016)

Battle of the Bands - the bottom line.

Fact of the matter is, I have found a material, a material so elastic that it, at a bare bottom minimum, travels at 260 fps, possibly 400 fps. It has passed the hand test, which means I accidentally slapped it on my hand when I recorded it in my slow-motion camera, and it hurt like hades, which is good news. Further R&D and test studies shall be reported on this material, to be delivered to you soon. But first, a few questions.

Firstly Joergen Sprave seems to be the leader and authority of this community, and he says Thera Gold are the best bet.

But first may I say this.

In his video "Tapered Bands Debunked" he shows slow-motion footage of a Thera Gold untapered, travelling at only 210 fps. This speed is inferior even to some over-the-counter slingshot bands, such as Pocket Predator Side Shot.

I must mention that my special mystery rubber material I mentioned in the first paragraph, travels at a maximum 400 fps untapered. With a heavy load, this value may decrease to around 350. My special material seems to also be thicker than the thin Thera Gold bands.

So I must ask what are the bottom basics.

Joerg seemed to create a cannon capable of going through a marble table using Thera Gold. However the pull of this was over 3 meters.

But before we discuss this we must discuss the notion (and failure) of Quad Bands.

In the Minds Eye, the idea of Quad bands - doubling up a Looped-band[i1] on itself, to create the Same amount of action in half-the-draw-distance, sounds like a good idea. But like bicycle tires, They are just "Heavy pull, but no return action."

In addition, there is the Short-Long hypothesis.

Therefore, one must understand my hypothesis, that a Shorter Band of Thera Gold, will not necessarily perform the same as a Long Band of Thera Gold, pulled an equivalent distance ratio. Understand?

Therefore, my hypothesis is that Thera Gold is good for making Long weapons, such as stationary cannon, but is a poor choice for use in making handheld platforms.

Please either confirm or deny my hypothesis. And please direct me to the identities of the materials used in the bands in the following videos:











[i1]Looped-Band: A looped band is a large band which is in it's factory state, looped like an Office rubber band.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Fact is you're in the wrong forum. You want this one: http://www.theslingshotforum.com/

Have a unique and special day.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Please CornDawg, don't ruin this for me. I'm trying to learn..


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry Pie. Folks here were kind and patient with me during my Tard phase; I thought I'd pay it forward by telling the impetuous young fellow where he could go- to get his Sprave on. I owe you one...


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

oh crap, when do you get to to tard phase? Do you need to ramp up with quantum tubage first?


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

And mr bottom? If I may?? I think you need to do a bit of slingshot shooting and some research.. perhaps also make a few less scientific assertions for now. just til you've discovered the handslap test..


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

@thebottombasics, how old are you ?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right, my friends ... keep it civil.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Fact of the matter is... (with a straight face I ask.) Could you PLEASE reveal this Majik Elastik?! By the way, "How is the weather in Illinois, Tommy?"


----------



## thebottombasics (Nov 3, 2016)

Very unhelpful. You call me unscientific and yet noone will post to me the stats and figures of various bands. It is very ironic.

I think I shall register into theslingshotforum.com.


----------



## thebottombasics (Nov 3, 2016)

flipgun said:


> Fact of the matter is... (with a straight face I ask.) Could you PLEASE reveal this Majik Elastik?! By the way, "How is the weather in Illinois, Tommy?"


I am not sure of it myself, that is why I called it a mystery band. The band has a website but their website is out of business, it no longer exists. Unless I have a lab I will never find out what the material is.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

thebottombasics said:


> Very unhelpful. You call me unscientific and yet noone will post to me the stats and figures of various bands. It is very ironic.
> I think I shall register into theslingshotforum.com.


 tenks and.. bye bye!


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

is it gunpowder?


----------



## thebottombasics (Nov 3, 2016)

twang said:


> is it gunpowder?


Is what gunpowder?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

BasicBottom refers to "Ret," famous in poem and legend. I am currently the only authorized distributor:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/53097-regalaham-of-jessup/#entry656921


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry if many above come off as somewhat unhelpful. We have a troll that asks a lot of the similar questions you do every time he gets through. Let me proceed by first giving you the benefit of trusting you are not the troll. Also, this will leave this information here for anyone else that comes along.

There are a wide range of elastics, latex and gum rubber that are used these days. Each has its benefits and its shortcomings. I suspect what you have is a purer form of latex than TBG. It will perform at an acceptable level but does not like the cold weather. Tapered bands, longer draw length and maxing out the bands (pull until they stop stretching) will all send the ammo faster downrange. However, all of them cause the bands to wear out a lot quicker. Increasing the width of the bands or doubling up on them can produce more speed, but you eventually reach a point of limited return. There comes a point where the air resistance on the ammo becomes more than the power you can add safely. You will also start to get terrible band slap.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

bigdh2000 said:


> Sorry if many above come off as somewhat unhelpful. We have a troll that asks a lot of the similar questions you do every time he gets through. Let me proceed by first giving you the benefit of trusting you are not the troll. Also, this will leave this information here for anyone else that comes along.
> 
> There are a wide range of elastics, latex and gum rubber that are used these days. Each has its benefits and its shortcomings. I suspect what you have is a purer form of latex than TBG. It will perform at an acceptable level but does not like the cold weather. Tapered bands, longer draw length and maxing out the bands (pull until they stop stretching) will all send the ammo faster downrange. However, all of them cause the bands to wear out a lot quicker. Increasing the width of the bands or doubling up on them can produce more speed, but you eventually reach a point of limited return. There comes a point where the air resistance on the ammo becomes more than the power you can add safely. You will also start to get terrible band slap.


 its not really that people arent helping.. its more that people dont wanna help a guy achieve great speeds so he can train his girlfriend on how to kill stalkers with the main tool used in our sport.. he is truly after something no one here should help him with. He wants to hurt people like joergs coconut was killed.


----------



## thebottombasics (Nov 3, 2016)

pult421 said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if many above come off as somewhat unhelpful. We have a troll that asks a lot of the similar questions you do every time he gets through. Let me proceed by first giving you the benefit of trusting you are not the troll. Also, this will leave this information here for anyone else that comes along.
> ...


We only use the slingshots if they have guns and break our door open. What are you, part of the nanny state or something, against girls defending themselves from violent criminals?



bigdh2000 said:


> Sorry if many above come off as somewhat unhelpful. We have a troll that asks a lot of the similar questions you do every time he gets through. Let me proceed by first giving you the benefit of trusting you are not the troll. Also, this will leave this information here for anyone else that comes along.
> 
> There are a wide range of elastics, latex and gum rubber that are used these days. Each has its benefits and its shortcomings. I suspect what you have is a purer form of latex than TBG. It will perform at an acceptable level but does not like the cold weather. Tapered bands, longer draw length and maxing out the bands (pull until they stop stretching) will all send the ammo faster downrange. However, all of them cause the bands to wear out a lot quicker. Increasing the width of the bands or doubling up on them can produce more speed, but you eventually reach a point of limited return. There comes a point where the air resistance on the ammo becomes more than the power you can add safely. You will also start to get terrible band slap.


Not that troll, but I am curious to who that troll is.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

thebottombasics said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > bigdh2000 said:
> ...


 ya see . Thats the issue.. you think.. and have this weird idea that we here use slingshots to shoot intruders.. well sir .. youre wrong. Thats not the kind of conversation thats encouraged here. I would say just change the way you post but you show signs of one of the people that end up on the front page that would end up bringing shame and unwanted attention to this forum and its members.


----------

